

Ask HN: Looking for a co-founder for my startup - GroupRefer

Hi,<p>I am attempting to start a school/league that teaches web development in ROR, UI Design and CSS/HTML. I am looking for a co-founder in Mumbai which is where the school is based.<p>I was deeply unhappy with the options available to teach web development in India so I thought of opening a school to change that fact.<p>To gauge the interest, I have put up a simple landing page 2 days ago and with some Google Adwords spend, have managed to sign up 30 people who are interested in knowing more.<p>http://geek-league.kickoffpages.com/<p>If you are interested, do leave a comment below. My email is mhingora@gmail.com
======
nowentrepreneur
There groups on Linkedin which are started to find co-founders based out of
India. one of them is called : Co-Founder wanted - India and Find Co-Founders.
Advise Startups. Work for Equity.

~~~
GroupRefer
Thanks, will do

------
luckystrike
You might also like to post here: <http://hackerstreet.in/>

~~~
GroupRefer
Hey, thanks, will do.

